# What is killing my grass?



## flash242g (Jul 23, 2020)

Hello all. I am a novice in the lawn game, but I bought a house a few years ago that had a very neglected lawn. I have been working every summer to clean up and grow a healthier, stronger lawn. I live in Oklahoma and have Bermuda grass. Try to put down 1" of water a week, however, we are fighting drought conditions. Things were going decent until a couple of weeks ago. I noticed some intense browning in the front lawn. A few days after the grass turned, the spot went bare. A few days later, the problem this appeared to spread, and has gone throughout the front, and now back yard. I took a few pictures of the situation. This grass was green and full a few weeks ago. It appears that ants are all over the bare spots, however I am unaware if they are the culprit or just a byproduct. Please help me out here with what I need to do ASAP!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Do a soap water drench and see what comes up.

https://youtu.be/e0Z83RGRnKo


----------

